# Angeln am Ebro in Spanien--->was beachten?



## Zanderking91 (14. Dezember 2010)

Hey Leute

Ich wollte euch mal etwas fragen.

Und zwar möchte ich mit einem Kumpel im Juli oder August 2011 nach Spanien zum Ebrostausee fahren um dort Welse zu fangen. Wir fahren mit seinem alten VW Bus hin und wir planen so 3 Tage für die Hinfahrt, da wir uns etwas zeit lassen wollen und wir in seinem Auto ja übernachten können.

Nun bin ich mir aber in keinster Weise sicher, mit wie viel Geld ich planen muss. Den Sprittpreis haben wir schon grob ausgerechnet, der liegt bei etwa 400 Euro für beide Touren. Nun weis ich aber nicht wie viel Geld ich dort in Spanien für Boot, Stellplatz fürs Auto, Zelt, Angelkarten, evtl. Equippment ausborgen, Köder, Guiding usw. brauche....weis nich ob ich noch was wichtiges vergessen hab....

Ich wollte einfach mal fragen, ob einer von euch mir vielleicht mal in etwa sagen könnte, wie viel ich dort ungefähr brauche, auf was ich achten muss und wie es dort allgemein am betsen mit dem Welsangeln funktioniert...Nich, dass wir am Ende nich einen kleinen Wels fangen^^....

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich viele Infos und Tips bekomme....

Danke schonmal....


Grüße

Max--->Zanderking;-)..oder bald Wallerking^^


----------



## antonio (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in Spanien--->was beachten?*

maut nicht vergessen.

antonio


----------



## anglermeister17 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in Spanien--->was beachten?*

Also, gehen wir am besten die Dinge durch, die ihr SCHON habt, und dann werden wir euch unegfähr sagen, was ihr noch braucht und dann können wir abschätzen, was es kosten wird!


----------



## Zanderking91 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in Spanien--->was beachten?*

Also wir haben einen alten Wohnwagen, komplettes Angelequippment/zelte usw. und wir haben alle Angelscheine und sind alle recht erfahrene Angler, allerdings nicht so sehr auf Wels.

Kann mir jetzt jemand etwa sagen, worauf ich nich achten muss und was am wichtigsten ist?

Gruß

Max


----------



## Bassattack (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in Spanien--->was beachten?*

Hallo zanderking dann kann der fishing trip starten ,mit Zelt und ein ausgebauten wohnmobil bist du besstens und preissgünstig gerüsstet,ein tip nebenbei ,falls du nach Mequinenza fahrst oder Ribarroja Fayon such dir ein Campingplatz der von Spanier betrieben wird zumal die Preisse sehr Günstig im verhältniss zu den Wels CAmps sind ,und fürs wels Angeln brauchst du nicht viel wissen in Ribarroja im Dorf  findet soweit ich weiss immer Mittwochs Gross Markt da bekommst du kleine lebendige Aale kauf dir für 5€ ein paar Aale ,schneide den KOpf ab und ran damit am hacken ein gutes laufblei von 100-200gr und weit hinaus damitsuch dir am besten ein guten Ruihgen Platz der nicht oft von Anglern besetzt ist und deine fang chancen erhöhen sich ,achso versuch nebenbei immer mit der lleichten Spinnrute auf Schwarzbarsch mit kleinen wobblern oder Krebsimmitate ist immer erfolgreich.


Lg Mraio 

SORRY FOR MY BAD GERMANY
VISCA CATALUÑA


----------



## chxxstxxxx (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in Spanien--->was beachten?*

Egal was Wikipedia schreibt, aber Juli/August würde ich nicht nach Spanien fahren. Entweder im Frühjahr oder im Herbst; da haben und hatten wir bisher bei weitem mehr Erfolg als im Hochsommer.
Quartiert euch in einem Camp ein und nehmt euch einen Guide. Ansonsten kann der Angelurlaub erholsamer werden als einem lieb ist. Besonders bei den ersten Besuchen ist ein Camp ratsam, weil man immer einen Ansprechpartner hat und sich vorab schonmal informieren kann was man alles benötigt.


----------



## bigfish09 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in Spanien--->was beachten?*

Hallo Zanderking91
Fahre jedes Jahr zum Ebro,aber nicht in dem Zeitraum wie fahren wollt.Wir sind immer im Frühjahr oder Herbst da.
Empfehlen würde ich dir beim ersten Trip in ein Camp zu fahren.Ist zwar etwas teurer aber du kannst dich besser Informieren wo was läuft.Eventuell einen Tag nen Guide nehmen damit ihr wißt wies geht.
Wenn Ihr nur auf Wels angeln wollt würde ich den oberen Stausee empfehlen(Embalse de Mequinenza) zu befischen.Da fangt ihr mehr als am unteren.
Ihr könnt aber auch am Fluß Segre angeln.Da sind die richtigen Klopper drin.Aber für sowas ist wie gesagt am anfang ein Guide gut.
Ich schick dir mal ne PN mit meiner Tel.Nr.
Kannst ja mal durchklingeln.Ist einfacher als alles zu schreiben


----------



## Siluro83 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in Spanien--->was beachten?*

Also ich finde das vorhaben auch relativ riskant, da ihr noch nüberhaupt keine Erfarhung mit dem Gewässer habt. Am Ebro kann man zwar seeeehr gut Fisch fangen, allerdings auch nur, wenn man weiß wie und vor allem WO die Fische gerade sind. Im Camp weiß man das meißt schon vor der ersten Ausfahrt.

Wenn ihr wirklich campen wollt, dann vielleicht hier: http://www.campinglakecaspe.com/

Ich fahre immer hierhin und kann das nur weiterempfehlen: http://www.urlaub-nach-mass.com/index.htm Das Guiding ist in jedem Fall super!

Solltest Du fragen haben kannst Du mir gerne eine PN schreiben. Auch was die Zadnerfischerei angeht.

Achja nochwas: Ihr solltet UNBEDINGT ein Echolot mitnehmen, ohne seid ihr definitiv verloren (vorallem am Lake Caspe).


----------



## powermesh (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in Spanien--->was beachten?*



bigfish09 schrieb:


> Hallo Zanderking91
> Fahre jedes Jahr zum Ebro,aber nicht in dem Zeitraum wie fahren wollt.Wir sind immer im Frühjahr oder Herbst da.
> Empfehlen würde ich dir beim ersten Trip in ein Camp zu fahren.Ist zwar etwas teurer aber du kannst dich besser Informieren wo was läuft.Eventuell einen Tag nen Guide nehmen damit ihr wißt wies geht.
> Wenn Ihr nur auf Wels angeln wollt würde ich den oberen Stausee empfehlen(Embalse de Mequinenza) zu befischen.Da fangt ihr mehr als am unteren.
> ...


  Richtig!wir fahren am pfingsten für 2 wochen,und würde an eurer stelle nicht beim ersten mal aufs geld schauen!was nützt es wen ihr bei eurem ersten urlaub spart und nichts an der leine habt?geht in ein camp die haben auch angebote für camper,und ihr seit auf der sicheren seite!alles andere ist beim ersten mal nicht zu raten.schau mal bei Urlaub-nach-mass rein,oder bei wels angeln Matarrana (wack) rein.bei beiden waren wir schon ,aber jedes camp hat seine vorzüge!urlaub -nach mass bist du besser betreut -beim wack bist du bei hochwasse auf der besseren seite da das camp und der bootsteg im Matarrana ist.(ca 500 meter vom Ebro weg)gute fische!:vik:


----------



## butthunter79 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in Spanien--->was beachten?*



powermesh schrieb:


> Richtig!wir fahren am pfingsten für 2 wochen,und würde an eurer stelle nicht beim ersten mal aufs geld schauen!was nützt es wen ihr bei eurem ersten urlaub spart und nichts an der leine habt?geht in ein camp die haben auch angebote für camper,und ihr seit auf der sicheren seite!alles andere ist beim ersten mal nicht zu raten.schau mal bei Urlaub-nach-mass rein,oder bei wels angeln Matarrana (wack) rein.bei beiden waren wir schon ,aber jedes camp hat seine vorzüge!urlaub -nach mass bist du besser betreut -beim wack bist du bei hochwasse auf der besseren seite da das camp und der bootsteg im Matarrana ist.(ca 500 meter vom Ebro weg)gute fische!:vik:


hi powermesh . wir wollen im juni auch nach matarrana .gehen zum ersten mal auf wels ,mann hat uns gesagt das leihgerät wäre ok und der angelladen vor ort ist auch gut kannst du das bestätigen und hast vieleicht noch ein paar tips fürs das camp


----------



## powermesh (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in Spanien--->was beachten?*



butthunter79 schrieb:


> hi powermesh . wir wollen im juni auch nach matarrana .gehen zum ersten mal auf wels ,mann hat uns gesagt das leihgerät wäre ok und der angelladen vor ort ist auch gut kannst du das bestätigen und hast vieleicht noch ein paar tips fürs das camp


 Laden ist gut!schick mir deine tel.nr per mail und ich rufe dich an!


----------



## Lim 28 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in Spanien--->was beachten?*

Wir Planen auch acht Tage ebro und ich wollte fragen ob mann an angelplatz zelten kann wenn mann über ein camp buchen will oder muss mann im camp übernachten und jeden tag raus fahren


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in Spanien--->was beachten?*

^^Insidertipp


----------

